# Logo8 Frage, einfaches Ein/Aus Programm



## SimplyD (1 April 2021)

Ich habe gestern meine Logo8 bekommen und heute ein wenig damit programmiert.

Ziel ist es von alten Relais und Schaltungen , welche den Impuls verlängern weg zu kommen.

Problemstellung 2 Impulse/Eingänge, die ich über  Befehle einer Werkzeugmaschine bekomme, müssen ein Dauersignal erzeugen, bis zum nächsten Impuls. Dazu möchte ich eine Resettaste haben, welches alles zurücksetzt, falls es innerhalb eines Maschinenzyklus abbricht.
Der Impuls der Werkzeugmaschine ist super kurz, nur so 1-10ms und einfach 24V.
Ausgang muß ein Gerät einschalten, was auch auf 24V hat.
Also 1.Impuls Eingang 1, Gerät1 ein....  2. Impuls Eingang 1, Gerät 1 wieder aus. Das Gleiche dann für Eingang 2........

Das habe ich mir auch programmiert und es funktioniert in Simulation und  and der Maschine (mit fliegender Verdrahtung).
Angehängt der Plan dazu.

Die Frage ist nun, sauber programmiert, oder ginge es auch schlanker ?


----------



## Heinileini (1 April 2021)

Die Kürze der EingangsImpulse macht mir Sorgen ... evtl lieber die Eingänge I1 und I2 direkt auf Zähler geben?


----------



## SimplyD (1 April 2021)

Hmmm, in der Simulations hatte ich das auch mal kurz so, aber lief dann irgendwie nie so richtig. Nochmal probieren in der Simulation........

Impuls geht wohl. An der Maschine läuft es.   Das war damals  mit Schrittrelais auch das große Problem.  Gibt da Module, die so ein Signal strecken.
Aber davon wollte ich halt weg.


----------



## Heinileini (1 April 2021)

SimplyD schrieb:


> Nochmal probieren in der Simulation........


Für die Simulation die Eingänge als "Taster (Schliesser)" konfigurieren, aber wenn Deine Schaltung in der Simulation funktioniert, hast Du das doch bestimmt schon gemacht ...


----------



## SimplyD (1 April 2021)

Jetzt läuft es so...... Keine Ahnung warum gerade nicht. Bestimmt  unaufmerksam eins auf falschen Eingang beim Relais gezogen. Dann ziehe ich das nochmal kurz rüber gleich.  Muß es ja nicht komplizierter machen, als nötig.

Und auf I3 kommt noch ein Umschalter. Da muß ich aber noch den Anbieter der  Meßgeräte fragen, welche Info/Ausgangssignal er dafür braucht........


----------



## Heinileini (1 April 2021)

Vielleicht prellen die Ausgänge der Maschine, die Du auf die Eingänge I1 und I2 gibst? Verlängern kannst Du die Impulse in der LOGO, s.o..

PS:
Habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. In der oben gezeigten Version werden die Impulse nicht verlängert. Es wird dafür gesorgt, dass eine Unterbrechung <10 ms eines Impulses ignoriert wird, d.h. nicht zu einem sofortigen wieder Ausschalten nach dem Einschalten führt.
Wenn Du B003 und B004 weglässt, also I1/I2 direkt auf die AusschaltVerzögerungen gibst, dann würden die Impulse verlängert.


----------



## SimplyD (1 April 2021)

Ich hole mal was weiter aus..... 
In der CNC habe ich eine Relaiskarte, die über die CNC Programmierung mit M Befehlen angesteuert werden können.
5 Relais mit den Befehlen M21-M25 ansteuerbar.
Die Relais haben 4 Anschlüsse.  24V in, 24V out bei geschaltetem Zustand.
Dazu 2 Eingänge die angeben wie lange das Signal anliegt, als bis diese Brücke geschlossen wird.
Ich habe gebrückt, darum ist es nur ein Impuls. Denn solange  läuft auch das Programm in der CNC nicht weiter. Ich könnte die Brücke z.B. auch via Rückmeldung der SPS machen. Aber das wäre mir zu viel neue Kabel.  Da  kriegen die irgendwann nen Herzinfarkt, wenn da nichts im Schaltplan verzeichnet ist.

Der Impuls reicht aber locker aus. Bei den ganzen Testläufen lief es jetzt immer zuverlässig. 
Sollte es mal Probleme machen, dann baue ich ggf. dne AND Befehl noch ein. Aber bisher läuft es auch so zuverlässig.
Die Impulsdauer ist auch nur geschätzt, da dies die Mindestimpulsdauer ist, die unser altes Schrittrelais brauchte und damals so direkt nicht sicher ansprach.


----------



## Heinileini (1 April 2021)

Habe in #6 noch ein "PS" hinzugefügt.

Du sprichst anscheinend von der Einlesesperre, die M-Funktionen auslösen und die von der PLC der Maschine nach Ausführung der Aktionen wieder quittiert werden müssen, damit es im CNC-Programm weitergehen kann.
Das dürfte aber ein anderes Thema sein, als der Ersatz des SchrittRelais durch die LOGO ... aber natürlich auch sehr wichtig für die sichere Funktion der CNC.
Inwiefern entsprechende Rückmeldungen von der LOGO an die Maschine erforderlich sind oder nicht, kann ich so leider nicht beurteilen.


----------



## SimplyD (1 April 2021)

Im Grunde genommen habe ich es mir bei der Verkabelung  sehr einfach gemacht, da  eben keine Rückmeldung erfolgen muß. bzw. ich das damals mit dem einfachen Relais Aufbau das gar nicht hätte bewerkstelligen können.
Sicher wäre bei einer Absaugung, Kühlpumpe, oder sowas eine Rückmeldung wichtiger.
Bei mir geht es aber nur um den Start einer Datenaufzeichnung. Da habe ich auch direkt am Laptop die Kontrolle ob es  gerade läuft.
Ich muß mit den M Befehlen, dem Schrittrelais  praktisch nur dem Elektronik Modul der Fremdfirma den Befehl geben, jetzt starte bitte die Aufzeichnung deiner  Meßsensoren, sowie Signal: jetzt erfolgt eine Bearbeitung und JA aufzeichnen............


----------



## Heinileini (5 April 2021)

Beth Farnswoth schrieb:


> [FONT=roboto_regular]Really appreciate this wonderful post that you have provided for us.[/FONT]


 Which post are you referring to and who is supposed to have posted it? 
Do you really see any connection between this thread concerning the Siemens LOGO! and your QM advertising?


----------



## GUNSAMS (5 April 2021)

In meinen Augen sind die beiden Beiträge des Users *Beth Farnsworth *nur Spam.

Man braucht ja nur schauen, wer sich für die beiden Beiträge bedankt hat.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 April 2021)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> In meinen Augen sind die beiden Beiträge des Users *Beth Farnsworth *nur Spam.
> 
> Man braucht ja nur schauen, wer sich für die beiden Beiträge bedankt hat.



Aber wie kommst du denn da drauf 



> Beth Farnswoth schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [FONT=roboto_regular]Very informative post! Really appreciate this wonderful post that you have provided for us.  xx LINK ENTFERNT xx[/FONT]










Und so weiter und so weiter...


----------

